# Team Paradise goes 2/2 on BIG blue marlin July 22



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

We have been fortunate to be a part of one of the best years of blue marlin fishing ever. Today, our guests told us "If we wanted red meat, we would go shoot one of our cows. We came here (from Atlanta) for big marlin." Well ask and ye shall receive. We hooked up to our first blue within 15 minutes of arriving on location and it was a perfect sized blue for her. After a clean release, we set the baits back out and were tight to our second blue before lunch. I didn't see the bite, and originally thought we had a large tuna, as the fish never jumped and dug deep on us. We put some heat on her, as we had her on heavy leader, and Woody had the fish wired and boatside some 45 minutes later. She was a short, but very, very, fat fish. We got some great pictures and even better video. Here are a few teaser pics. Why anyone else would leave the Gulf of Mexico to marlin fish is beyond me! We have an incredible fishery here!

-Captain Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice Job Capt. Lures or Lives?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Y'all are killing it!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Outstanding!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great work, awesome season for those blues this year!!


----------

